# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  Why has my fiancee changed so much?

## mcoudav

I would appreciate peoples thoughts on my fiancee. 
Last May her company, at the time, was expanding into Russia and she was offered the chance to go over (from the UK) and help oversee the marketing.  I couldn't go with her because of my job, however it seemed a good opportunity and so in June she went over; it was meant to be for two months. 
Over the first month we spoke a lot, however the time difference was difficult.  Towards the end of the second month she told me she would be staying for a further two months and i began to hear less from her.  She admitted in September she'd accepted a job working for a promotions company in St Petersburg and the owner had been paying for her to do daily private Russian lessons.  I went to the US working, pre-planned, and so we didn't speak for a while and just emailed each other but when i got back to the UK the first time we did speak she spoke English but with a clear Russian accent and said it had been the first time she had spoken English for ages. 
I visited her in December and everyone we met called her by a name she said was the Russian equivalent of hers, and the times we were on our own and she was speaking English it was through a strong Russian accent. 
She's due back in April as this company is setting up over in the UK.  Her accent has continued to change and she commented to me two days ago that she no longer speaks any english as Russian is her first language and it feels strange when she does have to speak english with me.   
It feels like shes changed massively since working in Russia.  Is the culture and language that different to the western world?  Has anyone experienced such a change in the way they speak English after speaking Russian as their main language? 
Thank you, 
Matthew

----------


## Ramil

I've never seen a person who started speaking his or her native language with an accent after a period of time so short. I heard this IS possible when a person had not been speaking the language for, say, 20 years; but after a few months... this seems impossible. Something isn't right here. Are you sure she's not just trolling you 'for lulz'?

----------


## mcoudav

No, it's not a joke from her; definitely not.  Some people have said to me it may because the languages are so different from each other etc, but i just thought i'd ask the question on a site like this really.

----------


## iCake

Something's not right here... She's pulling your leg or something or she's realy a Russian recon unit or whatever...

----------


## Ramil

> No, it's not a joke from her; definitely not.  Some people have said to me it may because the languages are so different from each other etc, but i just thought i'd ask the question on a site like this really.

 What's her *native* language?

----------


## mcoudav

Born in Cheshire, England

----------


## Ramil

Either it is a some very rare brain peculiarity or she's been imitating the accent.

----------


## it-ogo

If a person is under the strong emotional influence from some other person (s)he may involuntarily mimic his or her behavioral manners including way of speaking.

----------


## Lampada

To me sounds like a joke.  Moving it to Fun Stuff.

----------


## DrBaldhead

*speaks with Morpheus voice*
What if I told you... This is contagious!
And you're next! Mwa-ha-ha-ha! 
Ahem... Maybe she was just joking? And you happened to be so easily impressed  ::

----------


## Ramil

> under the strong emotional influence from some other person

 Well, well, well...  ::

----------


## diogen_

> I would appreciate peoples thoughts on my fiancee. 
> ...
> She's due back in April as this company is setting up over in the UK.  Her accent has continued to change and she commented to me two days ago that she no longer speaks any english as Russian is her first language and it feels strange when she does have to speak english with me.   
> It feels like shes changed massively since working in Russia.  Is the culture and language that different to the western world?  Has anyone experienced such a change in the way they speak English after speaking Russian as their main language? 
> Thank you, 
> Matthew

 Poor thing. I believe the body of your fiancée has been hijacked by an evil spirit. Due to urbanization and bad ecology spirits are not so widely spread these days, but occasionally you can find some “stray sheep” in towns and cities anyways. I suggest looking for an experienced exorcist, licensed to expel such entities, might be a good idea. So, go ahead with that proposal as soon as she comes back to England for permanent stay, contrariwise you may lose her for good.

----------


## Paul G.

> It feels like shes changed massively since working in Russia.  Is the culture and language that different to the western world?  Has anyone experienced such a change in the way they speak English after speaking Russian as their main language?

 Of course, it's different. An every who lived in Russia for some time is lost for the US propaganda and "culture" (if we may call it like that). Any Russian is a master of special psychotechnics, so if someone falls into their hands it's impossible to escape. It's a pity, man, but you've lost your fiancee. Be humbled.
My modest piece of advice, reread The Puppet Masters by Robert Heinlein.

----------


## Ramil

> Poor thing. I believe the body of your fiancée has been hijacked by an evil spirit. Due to urbanization and bad ecology spirits are not so widely spread these days, but occasionally you can find some “stray sheep” in towns and cities anyways. I suggest looking for an experienced exorcist, licensed to expel such entities, might be a good idea. So, go ahead with that proposal as soon as she comes back to England for permanent stay, contrariwise you may lose her for good.

 Are you proposing exorcism?

----------


## iCake

> Are you proposing exorcism?

 Yes, he is. And in a quite amusing way I must add  ::  
Anyway, I hope the topic starter did intend this thread to be funny stuff. Otherwise he might be thinking now that we're all selfish pricks with no heart and compassion but that's not that it matters. Just saying...  ::

----------


## diogen_

> Are you proposing exorcism?

 Why not? The alien entity in her body must be expelled at all cost!!

----------


## iCake

> Why not? The alien entity in her body must be expelled at all cost!!

 The entity seems to be of Russian origins. So I think it's worth considering leaving it in peace  ::

----------


## diogen_

> The entity seems to be of Russian origins. So I think it's worth considering leaving it in peace

 But we don't not  know for sure the gender of the entity!! Such marriage  can easily become the deadly sin!! And what about Matthew’s feelings on such “sharing” of his future bride with some quasi-russian entity? He may easily turn jealous!! There are really  too many questions  needed to be properly resolved before “leaving it in peace” as is!!

----------


## Paul G.

what_did_u_do_with_my_fiancee.jpg

----------


## DrBaldhead

And she'll be like: Exorcist.jpg
"YOUR MOTHER DRINKS SAMOGON AT DACHA!"

----------


## Crocodile

> 1. everyone we met called her by a name she said was the Russian equivalent of hers
> 2. and the times we were on our own and she was speaking English it was through a strong Russian accent.

 I think you said it yourself. Nothing especially esoteric or alien. Start calling someone repeatedly a swine and she'll start oinking and grunting ..  ::

----------


## Hanna

You don't lose your native accent just because you live abroad. 
Believe me, I know what I am talking about. 
She is acting bizarrely or having you on.  
Maybe after a lifetime away from a country you only spent your childhood in. 
But not in under a year. 
She's not even going to be a fluent speaker of Russian in that little time - it's a hard language. 
As for her name, yes, the regular Christian names have an equivalent in all European languages, including Russian. Personally I prefer English people to use the anglicized version of my name, or an English nickname, because it just sounds ugly when they have a go at the real pronunciation, plus it just singles you out unnecessarily as foreign. She probably reached the same conclusion - also, the Russian nicknames are rather cute, I can see how she'd enjoy being called Katia or something, even if she is a "Kate".

----------


## Hanna

> Attachment 925

 
Oh I know! See my comment in the "Fun" section to Ramil's post.  
It's like in that book where the evil Russians swapped the US First Lady with a Russian lookalike. 
After getting the real memories out of the original version........   
Take heed! !  Your *real* fiancee might be languishing in the "Gulag"    
Is it her, or is it the *evil Russian doppelgänger.*...?!   ::  
Check if she uses "the" and "a" correctly.....  ::   
If she inserts a "the" where there shouldn't be one, call "Homeland Security" and have her passport cancelled....

----------


## Petar Pan

Ah man, it's difficult situation...very difficult  ::

----------

